# The caterpillar analogy



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Probably 2 years ago I read a quote that totally hit home for me about dp/dr. "Just when the caterpillar thought the world was over, she became a butterfly". It made so much sense to me. Here's this happy little caterpillar just going about life and one day it gets wrapped up tight in this dark isolated cocoon. It's shut away from the outside world, trapped in this dark inescapable place, going through all of these painful changes. Maybe it's terrified. I'm sure it feels so alone and disconnected from the world. It misses feeling the sunshine, it misses life. It must feel like it's time in that cocoon is eternity. And just when it finally thought it had lost hope of ever getting out, it slowly begins to realize that the pain is lessening. It realizes it has changed, transformed into something it never was before. So it works at gnawing it's way out of that cocoon and when it finally steps into the light it realizes it's become a beautiful butterfly. It's no longer bound to crawling it's way through life. It's been given freedom, so it opens it's wings and it soars.

What stage of that story do you relate yourself to?

When I first read that quote, I very much felt like the caterpillar who thought it's stay in that cocoon would be eternity. Everything was dark, painful, and totally hopeless. But today i feel like I am about to burst out of the cocoon into the sweetness of reality. I've gone through some painful changes but they have all changed me for the better. I know that I am about to break through, open my wings, and soar. It is so exciting. I don't know when it's coming but I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

I love it! I think I'm at the same stage as you







what a lovely little metaphor. It's so true.


----------



## rodris (Jun 18, 2012)

love it!!!thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

This is so nice! I'd probably say I'm still wrapped up but with a little glimmer of light. I reckon the cocoon is starting to unravel a tad


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I like this analogy alot.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

It makes happy that you all liked that analogy. I pray it gives you hope.


----------

